# 🎁New Year Gifty🎁 5 spots left!



## R3i (Jan 4, 2021)

3 per person
Gifts by town hall
Leave by airport


----------



## Nodokana (Jan 4, 2021)

May I come please?


----------



## R3i (Jan 4, 2021)

Nodokana said:


> May I come please?


Online now


----------



## R3i (Jan 4, 2021)

Nodokana said:


> May I come please?


Boop


----------



## Asmadasbirds (Jan 4, 2021)

Could I visit please?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2021

I got kicked off the island


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jan 4, 2021)

Can I come?


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Jan 4, 2021)

Could I come? Do you need anything? Also, how many are we allowed exactly? Don't want to be greedy •~•


----------



## R3i (Jan 4, 2021)

Asmadasbirds said:


> Could I visit please?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2021
> 
> I got kicked off the island


Check ur wifi &Try rejoining


----------



## velv3tkisses (Jan 4, 2021)

I would love to make a stop!


----------



## R3i (Jan 4, 2021)

magicalgrrrlz said:


> Can I come?


Boop


----------



## Shylime (Jan 5, 2021)

Could I come? :>


----------



## R3i (Jan 5, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Asmadasbirds (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi could I try again today ..  sorry I dropped out yesterday!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2021

Ooh also meant to say I've got the pop up book and brown wooden deck rug from your wishlist if you still want them!


----------

